# Best Side by side??



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Well i think a Can-am is out the the question cost wise and they are sold out across the part of canada i am from.. But i know nothing of these and am going to buy one shortly, Liking the size and steathyness look of the rzr 2 seat.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

sorry i had a few beers when i wrote that first msg.. but as far as side by sides go, mudding, torque, customizable. I dont want a massive machine either like a 4 seater or anything like that or else i would buy a nice used jeep haha. Really interested in the Rzr anyone got some feedback on these? i read one review about them being gutless and ruff riding.. any comments?


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Have driven the Commander x 1000 and the Rzr 800, Can am makes power but handles like crap (too squirrely on power in and out of the turns) Polaris handles well and does quite wel for power also....I'd take the polaris Rzr s 900 over ANY side x side on the market personally....


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i just got a RZR S and its great so far but i havent had any seat time on the other utvs to give you an good info lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have ridden in a commander and it really doesn't handle very well at all. The rzr handles much better. The 900 rzr is more of a dune bike than a trail or mud machine with the trailing arm and all, but I heard they will fly. Wait a little while until the Arctic cat sxs comes out. Those things are gonna be wicked fast !! They will have one with what they're marketing as a 1200cc motor. It's really just a 1000 with different internals.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

what about tire clearance.. what will fit on a Rzr 800 without a lift


----------

